# Look out Sieger Show, Here comes the DDR dogs



## justk9s (Mar 6, 2010)

Bear is headed to the US Sieger show in June.. I am so proud of all the hard work vom Huerta Hof has done with him. Robin and Carlos are wonderful people and really love their dogs. 

I am so pleased to have produced this outstanding pup. 

KIM

www.justk9s.com


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so is this Robin's puppy that I keep waiting to see pics of? He is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a handsome young dog. Hope he does well.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

*In Christopher Walken voice from The Continental skits* _Wow...Wowie Wow Wow Wow..._

That is one beautiful dog!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful pup Kim. I have bookmarked your site because I have heard many good things from people and I am in CA too. I would love to get a pup from you in a year or so when Benny is more mature. I love the DDR lines. They seem close to my ideal of what a GSD should be


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Where is the US sieger show this year?


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Good looking dog


----------



## justk9s (Mar 6, 2010)

Lake Geneva, Wisconsin

USA Sieger Show

Here are the details. 

KIM

www.justk9s.com


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ah, OK, too far to make it this year... maybe next.... But will check info just to learn more, thank you!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Kim,
I am very proud to own Izzy & co-own Bear.
They are super young dogs, with outstanding overall temperament!....._and they're kinda "pretty" too! LOL!:wub:_
Bear & Izzy (BOTH) will be shown at the Topline Show in May, and Bear will be shown in the UScA Sieger Show in June.
*Huerta Hof* is proud to breed & _present_....beautiful, sound GSD dogs of ALL colors....:thumbup:
_I couldn't be prouder of these pups Kim....if I bred them myself!!! CONGRATULATIONS!_
Thank you again!
Robin


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Robin, you ever get a website working? Every time I click on your link, it's some odd search site like I typed in an invalid address... have you not started one yet?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, awesome dog ! :wub: Good luck to ya ! 

Robin,
 On your sign I tried clicking on your kennel link & takes me to an ad with a ladies pic in top right corner & on left links to click on like apartments, etc.... no pretty dogs to view !  Get the same ad on the database................

Kennels link please.......


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Beautiful dog!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Bear is gorgeous, what is his color called, black sable? i see a little red coming thru in his undercoat. 

Robins website link does not work for me either.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We currently do not have a working website...._I know, I know_
..._what Kennel doesn't have a website in this century???_
Our close friends are working to get one up again....
Guys....I am NOT computer literate....I can barely check email and find a few websites......ask anyone who knows me! LOL!
Sadly..the last company we had to maintain our site...did a horrible job, and cost us a small fortune. Since most of our dogs/puppies are sold through references....I closed down the website.
We will have one up in a few weeks.....now, I'm excited!
Sincerely,
Robin


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Robin they are both gorgeous, I can't wait to see in person. If the Cubs were playing at home that weekend I could probably convince DH to bring me to Chicagoland for the Sieger Show, lol.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

That is awesome news for you Kim!!!! I'm sure Robin will do an awesome job with Bear and Izzy!!! they are both gorgeous dog's ;-)


----------

